# Goo Gone: safe to use on carbon fiber to remove stickers?



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Is Goo Gone Spray Gel safe to use on my Carbon fiber bike? Clear coat? Bare Carbon?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I don't know about the spray gel but I have used the goo gone wipes on clear coat bars and it works fine. I would not want to do it on bare carbon.


----------



## brandtw (May 27, 2010)

try naphtha (lighter fluid) safe for just about everything and evaporates without a trace - safe on clear coats, lacquer, metal and delicate finishes. I use it on musical instruments to degrease parts and finely finished woods.


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

It depends on the resin used in the carbon layup. I have used it a bit on tubulars, but there are better options. What is bad about goo gone is that it leaves a very oily residue - it does not evaporate quickly. For wheels this is bad because the glue won't adhere properly. I always follow it with isopropyl alchohol to make sure it is all gone. I do this for electronics, too, to get rid of old thermal compound on cpus, etc. makes them look like new. For the bike in general, I wouldn't use it, but if it is all you have, try it in an inconspicuous spot first. Acetone, on the other hand, is generally considered safe to use on bare carbon, and is recommended by most manufacturers.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Are the stickers actually above the clear coat? I'd be suprised if they actually did this.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> Are the stickers actually above the clear coat? I'd be suprised if they actually did this.


on my specialized mountain bike and aluminum SS/FG bike the stickers were on top of the aluminum frame's clear coat. 

i'm wondering about the LOOK 566's stickers that aren't part of the design of the bike, are those peel able?


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

skyliner1004... are those peel able?[/QUOTE said:


> Nope. Most are not. I just looked at a 566 frame and didn't see anything that I'd want to remove, even if I could. The sizing tags, the small "classic" look logos, the "producte" tag on the downtube are all under the clearcoat.
> 
> There might be some "lawyer labels" (warning tags) that can be removed, on a brand new frame (the one I looked at wasn't). If so, they probably use a Post-It type glue on those that's easy to remove. If the seller adds a shop tag, that might be peelable and something I'd remove.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

just used goo gone spray gel on my LOOK 566's CF frame. Has clearcoat on frame though. Worked amazin on removing residual glue from stickers. Dont know about long term damage, no immediate damage. was done 5 minutes ago.


----------

